# Affordable Sources for Lithium



## Submariner (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello All,

This is my first post to the forum; I have been paying close attention to this site and others to seep up information in preparation for my first EV conversion I'm planning to start in the coming months.

Obviously a big stumbling block from a budget standpoint (at least initially) is the price of Lithium batteries. We've all heard of Thundersky, CALB, and Hi power, but it would seem that since demand for electric vehicles is increasing rapidly (especially in China where I lived for two years, there were LOTS of electric vehicles on the road, particularly motorbikes), the number of companies producing Lithium batteries would increase along with it. A quick search on Alibaba confirmed this http://www.alibaba.com/products/lifepo4_battery_60ah/--------------351-100012878.html. There seem to be loads of companies that no one's ever heard of, like "HK Ocean Power" and "Shuangsheng Technology" manufacturing lithium. We've never heard of them simply because they haven't broken into the US market, not because they're necessarily of lesser quality than the big 3. 

My question for everyone is, does anyone have any experience with any alternate brands of Lithium batteries? What I might do is see if I can procure a sample of a bunch of different companies and set up a testing regime. I speak Chinese as well so this may help things along...


----------



## Bestpod (Mar 18, 2011)

Me Too. Just Researching at present, but cheaper lithium would be a good starter.


----------



## electricmobile.ru (Jan 14, 2011)

Unfortunately (or not  ) I use 32pcs TS-LFP90 on my ev. I covered 25000km.
I planned to make some kind of on-line tester, with oscilloscope logger, to simulate 1000-3000 cycles. And to obtain the best battery on the market. But I got my batteries and was happy. The idea of making the tester was forgotten. May be I should resurrect my project? But there is a lack of money to obtain the necessary samples. Ukraine is poor country again.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Submariner, Bubblehead or Boomer?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Or Namor? Too obscure?


----------



## Submariner (Apr 27, 2011)

Neither Boomer nor Bubblehead, aspiring Namor

@electricmoblie: it has been my experience that obtaining a free sample from a large manufacturer is not difficult. I will see what I can come up with


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

if not boomer or bubblehead must be skimmer or target either way welcome to the forum


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Submariner said:


> My question for everyone is, does anyone have any experience with any alternate brands of Lithium batteries?



so far the evidence is that you get what you pay for... cheaper batteries have less quality control giving lower max output, and issues with balancing cells with differing internal resistance.

winner in 'value' and availability at the moment seems to be CALB prismatics, winner for max performance is Headway or pouches or some other pricey alternatives.


----------



## electricmobile.ru (Jan 14, 2011)

> @electricmoblie: it has been my experience that obtaining a free sample from a large manufacturer is not difficult. I will see what I can come up with


In the beginning of 90th everyone who knew English tried to order free samples from ADI, MicroChip or Atmel. May be not for development, but just for "let it be on my shelf". As a result none of the electronic producers sent their samples to our country after a few years.

Actually, I didnot try to get free samples eg. from TS or CALB. I thought it was impossible like in earlier situation. If you think you can make them to send a sample, sure I will continue my project.

best regards,
Alexander


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

The bottom line is that all prismatic or cylindrical batteries are the same, made under contract on different factories in China, just best quality NAMED differently, then going defects of 1st testing - they become different NAME, then 2nd testing.... so, on.

I think a Group Buy maybe a good way to cut the costs...

My 2c
-Youri.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's just not true. Some factories do make cells for a few companies but some just make their own cells. CALB and Winston are different companies and make different cells with different charge/discharge curves.


----------

